# Bring in the brass monkey!



## Lucretia (Dec 7, 2013)

How cold is it?

It's colder than a witch's *** in a cast iron bra.


----------



## Anton (Dec 7, 2013)

This is cold! Although in So Cal

Try riding on a bike for 6 hrs now...


----------



## 77kath (Dec 7, 2013)

Birdbath froze over. Here, that is cold.


----------



## V1P (Dec 7, 2013)

Saturday check in!


----------



## V1P (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## DeepCSweede (Dec 7, 2013)

I had a balmy 1 degree F on my way in to work today. I brought a coat, but didn't wear it. I took the dogs out in just my boxers too this morning - good for waking you up - better than coffee and makes for a nice shower.

Anton - just so you know - I saw a guy riding his bike on the way in too. We are a little wacky her in Wisconsin. 

They were talking on the radio yesterday about how the weather lady in San Diego was talking about how cold it was there with the artic temp at 60f. I guess it's all in perception.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Dec 7, 2013)

Brass Monkey Junky, That Funky Monkey!
Put a little Monkey, Mix it in a cup, went over to a girl "Yo baby whassup?"-Beastie Boys


----------



## mkriggen (Dec 7, 2013)

This thread is getting weird


----------



## DeepCSweede (Dec 7, 2013)

I drink it, I think it, I see it, I be it
I love Brass Monkey but I won't give Knyfeynerdey it
We got the bottle, you got the cup
Come on everybody let's get fff

Brass Monkey, that funky Monkey
Brass Monkey junkie, that funky Monkey


----------



## mc2442 (Dec 7, 2013)

You often forget what month it is in Southern California, but yes, this is cold.....for here. Friends and coworkers look at me strange for not being all bundled up, most colder days are more like a good fall day in most places.

The rain today is not usual either, and makes it seem a bit colder.


----------



## Lucretia (Dec 7, 2013)

Just checked the weather. It's 16 degrees out, and it's only 8 pm. BRRRRRRR!


----------



## Lucretia (Dec 8, 2013)

It's so cold dogs are getting stuck to fire hydrants.


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 8, 2013)

heck the cold. I'm used to it. I have passed out twice because my lungs have froze up on me. Btw, it sucks, you vomit for the rest of the day after you come to. 

When I used to go out, you would have to consciously blink or else your eyes would stick open from the moisture on your eyes freezing. That next blink really sucked. Push hard, crack that eye ice. 

I'm just amazed that these cold days now happen in the beginning of December and not late October/November. 

k.

Btw: I was raised near the Canadian border with Manitoba. 3 of 5 of my TV stations growing up were from Canada (CBC, CTV, and one other I can't remember).


----------



## Crothcipt (Dec 8, 2013)

from Wed to Fri the highest temp I saw was -1. Its starting to warm up now today it's supposed to be 19f out.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Dec 8, 2013)

Anton said:


> This is cold! Although in So Cal
> 
> Try riding on a bike for 6 hrs now...



I don't thinking would ever try riding a bike for 6 hr.


----------



## Salty dog (Dec 8, 2013)

It's December no?


----------



## RGNY (Dec 8, 2013)

3 deg F w/ the windchill for this shot. bike commuted all but 37 work days last year....


----------



## dharperino (Dec 8, 2013)

On my Wundermap some of the personal weather stations actually reported 32F early this morning. We almost never freeze in San Francisco. Spoiled am I.


----------



## mc2442 (Dec 8, 2013)

I am guessing that any content of the water bottles were frozen in that picture.


----------



## RGNY (Dec 8, 2013)

mc2442 said:


> I am guessing that any content of the water bottles were frozen in that picture.



red one was empty, the other is a flat / tool kit. may grab a bottle cage sized thermos to bring coffee in.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Dec 9, 2013)

I was in Maryland this weekend, but it snowed. It snowed so much, we couldn't go up hill because the car kept sliding around. We were stuck in a little historical town until a friend with snow tires came to our rescue.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Dec 10, 2013)

Korin_Mari said:


> I was in Maryland this weekend, but it snowed. It snowed so much, we couldn't go up hill because the car kept sliding around. We were stuck in a little historical town until a friend with snow tires came to our rescue.



Mari being stuck in a little historical town in the midst of winter on the east coast sounds like fun!


----------



## Kyle (Dec 10, 2013)

Kinda relevant. 

[video=youtube;7HDhmQuSLRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HDhmQuSLRg[/video]


----------



## RGNY (Dec 10, 2013)

oof. 

7F for tomorrow morning w/ new snow. will just walk to work instead of biking. walking route is only 2.6mi.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Dec 11, 2013)

it's official. i am a wuss.

it got down to 28 deg F..and i broke out my down jackets.

my taiwanese born wife is clearly tropical-girl..she is freaked out. on the bright-side, i am buying her a down jacket for Christmas. score. she is the worst, most difficult to shop for.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Dec 11, 2013)

my nipples can cut glass.


----------

